# Experimenting with Walstad Method



## josealmighty (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Im going to be building 4 new tanks:

1. 20 gal regular glass
2. 2 gallon top fin hex plastic
3. 5 gallon top fin plastic
4. 10 gallon regular glass

On some I am going to try Walstad Method and the rest will be sand only.

On the Walstad, I will be using Miracle Gro Organic choice. I have the garden soil and potting mix bags:

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3076347&CAWELAID=158453183
http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2772291&CAWELAID=109394911

I will mix either crushed Puka shells or crushed coral sand with laterite:

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_viewi..._campaign=mdcsegooglebase2&utm_content=AP1415

and/or mix in some Pondcare Aquatic Plant Food Tablets:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...ubref=AA&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=0907286000000

Both bags of miracle gro contain some manure, forest litter, bird droppings, and many twigs.

Any advice or experiences with this kind of soil?

I will it off w/ 1 inch of gravel


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 9, 2009)

yes. Miracle grow organic is good - and, I have 4 of my 5 tanks using this. I had the best luck with keeping it from floating though, by having a bit more than an inch of gravel on top - And had more luck with the larger sized gravel than the small ones. - As well - when filling the tanks with water, you need to have a large decor item to pour the water onto - because any water hitting directly into the substrate will cause your dirt to float and will require considerable effort to get your water cleaned again. 

Once I figured this out, my tanks set up really easily.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Miracle grow organic have lots PO4 so make sure you put enough sand on top.


----------



## ireneo (Aug 21, 2008)

a little tip on filling tanks, my brother came up with this clever solution when we filled my 55 gallon... put a little breeder tank into your aquarium, right on top of the gravel. then let a hose run water at a trickle until the water level is a couple inches above the water line. at this point you can increase the flow a bit. 
we had absolutely no sediment kicked up by doing this- it was amazing! the water in the new tank was clear right away- instant gratification!


----------



## baos (Jul 3, 2009)

With the wood, just be careful you don't run into the problem of wood oils Diana helped me out with here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/63511-lethargic-corydoras.html


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

ireneo said:


> a little tip on filling tanks, my brother came up with this clever solution when we filled my 55 gallon... put a little breeder tank into your aquarium, right on top of the gravel. then let a hose run water at a trickle until the water level is a couple inches above the water line. at this point you can increase the flow a bit.
> we had absolutely no sediment kicked up by doing this- it was amazing! the water in the new tank was clear right away- instant gratification!


Good idea!

I'm also thinking that it might help to soak the wood for an hour or two before putting plants in and filling the tank. It seems to take a little time for the organic matter to absorb the water.

As to wood oils, I did have fish problems with a cheap "topsoil" that contained fresh wood matter. In contrast, the Miracle Gro Organic Choice Potting Mix/Garden Soil seems to be pretty well decomposed. I've never had any problems with it.


----------



## josealmighty (Sep 11, 2009)

This is what I did:

I layed out the miracle gro organic choice garden soil in 2 separarte pans outside for a week outside in the full sun so it can ventilate and dry out. I would mix it every few days with a little garden shovel. The bagged soil had a woody/stinky smell that decreased after doing this. The shovel comes in handy for adding the soil for the sublayer of the aquariums.

Experiment#1 (Yesterday Night)- 

Tank: 2 gallon hexagon from Top Fin.

Substrate: 3 pinches of API First Layer Laterite on the bottom, then 1 inch of Dry soil, then sprinkle a bit of Crushed Coral Sand, then 1 inch of gravel (4x smaller than a pea) to cover it all. I added a few river stones after plants were planted.

Flora: $33 worth of live plants. Cryptocoryne, 2-3 types of hygrophila, bacopa, anacharis, water sprite. I choose the cheapest plants (all except the crypt.). The crypt plant I split into 6 individual plantlets w/o tearing any of the roots. The hygros, bacopa, and anacharis: I cut them into 4-6 inch stems and striped the bottom inch of leaves.

The 2 gal hex I bought 2-3 years ago. It had a leak on the bottom, which I sealed 1 week ago w/ aquarium safe silicone on both sides. It leaked no more.

The tank is sitting on the coffee table where it will get Natural sunlight from a large west facing window. If it grows algae, I will add some giant duckweed (Spirodela polyrhiza ).

To fill it with dechlorinated tapwater was a challenge in the bottom 2 inches. I had to use a small cup to fill it. Some pieces of woodchips came out of the subtrate. Luckily the tank didnt cloud with soil. The last inches were easy, I used the cap of the gallon jug to fill the rest. As of this morning, the tank has clear water.

I did add a few drops of Kent Water Garden Aquatic Plant Supplement to the water for Potassium supplement.

Fauna: I will add soon, maybe after a week or month or in between. Female betta is my primary choice right now.

I will post photos soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

any updates? I know it's been 4 years lol


----------

